# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  مليتي من اليلسه بالبيت!!بخاطرج بوظيفه وانتي ببيتج ....

## اريام2

انا بصراحه حبيت افيد كل وحده ملت اليلسه بالبيت بدون تفكير او شغله تسليها وتدخل لها مبلغ شهري 
انا حاليا تاجره بالمنتدى والحمد لله التجاره ماخذه نص وقتي مابين تجميع طلبيات وتوزيعها فقلت الي حابه تبدى وادخل لها بدون راس مال تراسلني مواضيعي بتوقيعي 
المطلوب:
وحده امينه +شاطره وعندها معارف+مثابره 
وصدقوني اذا سعيتي بتشوفين ان اقل دخل لج باذن الله بالشهر 4000_5000درهم الي حابه تبدى وياي فالها طيب تراسلني عالخاص 
والله يوفقج الجميع

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## ظهوريه

هلا اختي 


لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## اريام2

> هلا اختي 
> 
> 
> لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص


شيكي الخاص

----------


## أم_عبدالرحمن

ممكن التفاصيل يالغلا

----------


## rona

> ممكن التفاصيل يالغلا


هل لازم اكون فى الامارات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ام الروايب

بالتوفيق الغاليه

----------


## &المزيونه&

اختي ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص00000000000000

----------


## fujwomen

هلا الغاليه


ممكن التفاصل

----------


## اريام2

شيكن الخاص خواتي

----------


## صمبوخه

ع الخاص يا حلوه

----------


## ش..

التـ فـا صـ يـ ل ،،

----------


## البوووح

> التـ فـا صـ يـ ل ،،

----------


## أم_زايد

الصراحه موضوعج شد انتباه الكل

والله يجزيج ألف خير ويرزقج ان شالله

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## فن راقي

ممكن التفاصيل يالغالية ..

----------


## الوتر الحساس

ممكن التفاصيل...........

----------


## (قوت القلوب)

موفقة

----------


## (قوت القلوب)

ممكن التفااصيل ع الخااااص

----------


## لبووووووونة

الغالية على الخاص

----------


## الامارات999

ممكن التفاصيل يالغلا

----------


## am fofo

لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## khalejeya

ممكن اعرف التفاصيل

----------


## اريام2

سمحلي عالتاخير خواتي وشيكن الخاص

----------


## العيـــناوية

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## dmo3-el7zen

ممكن التفاصيل الغاليه

----------


## سجـــاا الروح

ممكن التفاصيل غنـــــــاتي .. 

و ربي يعطيج العافية ..

----------


## اريام2

شيكن الخاص خواتي

----------


## ام مطور

اختي ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## فوعة العين

ممكن التفاصيل؟

----------


## PARTY

ممكن التفاصيل !

----------


## حصووووووه

ممكن التفاصيل لو سمحتي

----------


## قـــــ ينزف ــلب

ممكن اعرف التفاصيل

----------


## مهاري2007

اختي ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص0

----------


## ندا الروح

ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص يا الغلا

----------


## زكية الذكية

اممم يعني كيف قصدج مندوبه ؟؟ 

انزين انا جربت عمري في سالفه المندوبه .. وما فلحت .. 
لاني يالسه فالبيت ومنعزله عن الناس .. 

انا اقول شو رايج استغل عندج شي ثاني .. 
مثل ايمعلج الطلبات .... ولا اسويلج دعايات وبانرات أشتغلج بالكمبيوتر مثلا ... اسويلج 
بروشورات .. نحط فيها بضاعتج شهريا .... 


لو عيبج راسليني ..  :Smile:

----------


## spacewoman

ممكن التفاصيل لو سمحتي

----------


## مرت يوسف

لازم كم ادفع وشو اسوي ابي كل شي بالتفصيل وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ضنج

----------


## غريبة الحال

ممكن اختي التفاصيل على الخاص0

----------


## emirates

لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص ......

و مشكووووره

----------


## اريام2

شيكن الخاص خواتي وسمحلي عالتاخير

----------


## اريام2

> اممم يعني كيف قصدج مندوبه ؟؟ 
> 
> انزين انا جربت عمري في سالفه المندوبه .. وما فلحت .. 
> لاني يالسه فالبيت ومنعزله عن الناس .. 
> 
> انا اقول شو رايج استغل عندج شي ثاني .. 
> مثل ايمعلج الطلبات .... ولا اسويلج دعايات وبانرات أشتغلج بالكمبيوتر مثلا ... اسويلج 
> بروشورات .. نحط فيها بضاعتج شهريا .... 
> 
> ...


مندوبه عن مندوبه تفرق والسبب نوع البضاعه ممممم شيكي الخاص الغاليه

----------


## اوهــــــــــام

ابي التفاصيل

----------


## هموم طفله

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## bochra79001

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## منى القلب

ممكن التفاصيل.. ويزاج الله خير

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

اختي ييتي عالوتر الحساااااس....دخيلج التفاااااااصيل...

وموووووفقه حبووبه

----------


## ام نهيان999

ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص.....

----------


## عيون دبي

> ممكن التفاصيل يالغلا


:22 (22):

----------


## floral

السلام عليكم
اختي بارك الله فيج بغيت معلومااات اكثر ع الخااص

----------


## اريام2

شيكن الخاص خواتي

----------


## أستغفرالله

يزاج الله خير

----------


## اريام2

وياج الغاليه

----------


## حبيبة يوسف

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## شمـــ وفا ـــعة

بغيت التفاصيل لوسمحتي..

----------


## maryoomah

ممكن التفاصيل؟؟

----------


## اريام2

شيكن الخاص

----------


## samegirl

هلا غناتي ممكن التفاصيل 
اختي عادي من اي امارة

----------


## الخدمونية

اختي ما فهمت زين... ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## نغم الروح

هلا اختي..

طرشيلي التفاصيل على الخاص بلييييييييييييييييز

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

الله يوفقج .. ممكن التفاصيل؟؟

----------


## اريام2

شيكن الخاص

----------


## الريشه

هلا الغاليه


ممكن التفاصل

----------


## الدامه

لو سمحتي التفاصيل 
انتظرج

----------


## اريام2

طرشت لج الغاليه

----------


## قلوب دبي

ممكن نستفيد منج الغاليه
ياليت تفيدينا بالتفاصيل

----------


## بدويه فول ابشن

ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص واتمنى اشتغل معاج بس اريد التفاصيل كلها مع الشكر

----------


## um_dana

الله يوفقج الجميع

----------


## الظنحانية

لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## هتون1

التفاصيل ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ممكن

----------


## دلوعة أبوها

ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص لو سمحتي؟؟؟

----------


## umm.salama

أختي ابغي التفاصيل عالخاص

----------


## hayaty.m

ممكن التفاصيل الغاليه

----------


## طلوع الفجر

لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## nono115

لو سمحتي أبغي التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## اريام2

شيكن الخاص

----------


## طيفااانة

ممكن التفاصيل يالغلا....

----------


## ×روحي×تحبك×

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## الاسطورة 2007

> ممكن التفاصيل يالغلا

----------


## رؤيه صادقه

مرحبا الغالية 
ممكن التفاصيل ............ ومشكورة

----------


## uae_myth

لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص...
والله يكتبلنا إللي فيه الخير...
انشاءالله...

----------


## سودالمدامع

اختي ممكن التفاصيل... بالتوفيج

----------


## أم لاكشمي

لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## بنتuae

أختي ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## naaas

لو سمحت ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## ام حمود00

هلا اختي ممكن التفاصيل ابصرااااااحة مليت من يلسة

----------


## عطر الزهر

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## نووري

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## اريام2

شيكن الخاص وياليت الجادات فقط الي يراسلني

----------


## *مرامي*

ممكن التفاصيل حبيبتي

ضروري

----------


## Fleur

ممكن التفاصيل الغاليه

----------


## نووري

> ممكن التفاصيل حبيبتي
> 
> ضروري

----------


## اريام2

شيكن الخاص

----------


## سهم الغدر

ممكن ترسليلي

----------


## أنستازيا

ممكن ترسليلي

----------


## banota 7lwah

ع الخاص يا حلوه

----------


## صآفية النية

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## اريام2

شيكن الخاص

----------


## سيدة العين

موفقة الغالية

----------


## حنيين*

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## أم السنع

ع الخاص يا حلوه

----------


## شوق العين

لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## اريام2

شيكن الخاص

----------


## أم الشيخ سعيد

ممكن التفاصل الغاليه

----------


## مسايا غاليري

ممكن التفاصيل حبوبه  :Smile:

----------


## عجيد اليوازي

ممكن تفاااااصيل الغاليه

----------


## اريام2

شيكن الخاص

----------


## بنوته راك

بالتوفيق الغاليه

----------


## حبة نخي

ممكن حبيبتي التفاصيل ع الخاص
وجزاج الله خير

----------


## كريستال

ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص يزااج الله خير ..

----------


## شفافة الشوق

حبيبتي ابغي التفاصيل عالخااااص و مشكووووره فديتج

----------


## يحراويه

التفاااااااصيل اريام ^_^

----------


## بنوتة كيوت

ممكن التفاصيل الغلا

----------


## ام حمود...

اختى ممكن التفاصيل ....

----------


## vella moda

ممكن التفاصيييييييل

----------


## علايـــه

ممكن التفاصيل أختي....؟؟!
ارسليهم لي عالخاص..

----------


## فتوش

ممكن التفاصيييل؟

----------


## Sweety

ممكن التفاصيل اختي

----------


## طفل المهد

ممكن تفاصيل المشروع

----------


## روح مفندة

أختي ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص

----------


## ام الغلا99

ممكن الغاليه التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## أم غالية

ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## أم عماري

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## شوق الطفولة

التفاصيل لو سمحتي

----------


## دقات قلبكـ

ممكن التفاصيل لو سمحتي 
 :Smile:

----------


## أم خلود

هلا الغاليه ممكن التفاصيل...
ع الخاص...
ويزاج الله الف خير....

----------


## شما الهاجري

هلا اختي 


لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## omfaisal

هلا اختي 

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## Lipsy

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## اريام2

طرشت للكل عالخاص اذا نسيت حد سمحلي وراسلني

----------


## مياسة العود

اختي ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص00000000000000

----------


## $ أم سعيد $

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## همس العنود

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## كيفي اماراتية؟؟

ممكن التفاصيل

بالتوفيق حبوووووبة

----------


## اريام2

شيكي الخاص

----------


## *ملايين*

اختي انا من الكويت وطلبتج في منتدى ثاني أجهزه الفقاقيع مولوت المناسبات ياليت اذا عندج كميه ابيها .. بسعر خاص اذا تكرمتي واذا تبيني مندووبه ماعندي مانع انا معارفي وااايد واقدر اصرف البضايع وعندي مكان خاص لها ... موفقه :Astaghfor:

----------


## اريام2

> اختي انا من الكويت وطلبتج في منتدى ثاني أجهزه الفقاقيع مولوت المناسبات ياليت اذا عندج كميه ابيها .. بسعر خاص اذا تكرمتي واذا تبيني مندووبه ماعندي مانع انا معارفي وااايد واقدر اصرف البضايع وعندي مكان خاص لها ... موفقه


فديتج رديت عليج بهذاك المنتدى وشيكي الخاص

----------


## الغيثية

اختي ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## البورصة

وانا بعد بغيت التفاصيل
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ديرة

ممكن التفاصيل الله يوفقج

----------


## اريام2

شيكن الخاص

----------


## شظايا الروح

لو سمحتي ممكن التفاصيل

صدق تعبنا من اليلسة

----------


## remo0oh

بغيت اعرف التفاصيل ع الخاص
ممكن اذا ماعليج امر؟؟؟

----------


## عيون بدويه

ممكن التفاااصيل ع الخااص

----------


## MISS_ala

ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص0

----------


## لمياءالعين

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## asawer

ممكن ............كيف يعني.....التفاصيل لو سمحتي...........

----------


## كيفي حلوه

الغلا ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## samaryduba

هلا الغاليه


ممكن التفاصل

----------


## sarah

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

بالتوفيق الغاليه.. والله يرزقج من حلاله الطيب..

----------


## سحر الامارات

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## الضويج

ممكن التفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااصيل

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

هلا اختي 


لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## samaryduba

ممكن التفاصيل الغالية

----------


## golden rose

الغالية ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## **الريم**

هلا ختيه 

الله يعطيج العافيه
بصراحه فكرتج حلوه 
انا بصراحه ماخذه اجازة الصيف حاليا وأريد استغلها بشي ينفعنيه
اتمنى انج اتزوديني بالتفاصيل عالخاص لو سمحتي

وانشالله اكون عند حسن ضنج
شكرا

----------


## اريام2

طرشت للكل ^.^

----------


## um shamo

لوسمحتي التفاصيل

----------


## طموحة

ممكن التفاصيل اختي

----------


## Just 4 u

ممكن التفاصيل حبوبه

----------


## العنييييدة

اختي ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص00000000000000

----------


## اريام2

شيكن الخاص

----------


## @ Hope @

ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص...

----------


## سمارى دبى

اختي ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص00000000000000

----------


## Um-Rashid

ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص الغاليه ...

----------


## sleemh

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## مضاوي

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## sod_elhedb

momken etfa9eel

----------


## (00نواره00)

> اختي ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص00000000000000

----------


## رجاوي النهام

مرحبا


ممكن التفاصيل اختي

----------


## اريام2

طرشت للكل شيكن الخاص

----------


## ام الغيث

التفاصيل اختي

----------


## عود الموز

هلااريدالتفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## قشطه

لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## أنوار بكة

اذا تحتاجيني أختي بس أنا من سلطنة عمان

----------


## ميسي

مرحبا اختي

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## ام هشومي

السلام عليكم

اختي انا من البحرين هل ممكن اشترك معاكم ؟

----------


## اريام2

انشاء الله اكون طرشت للكل

----------


## Ranzi

وانا وياهم بعد D=

ممكن ع الخاص ؟

----------


## bow

مرحبا

ممكن ع الخاص

----------


## اريام2

شيكن الخاص

----------


## البروج

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## المرود

انشالله اتحصلين وحده امينة

----------


## vipuae

لو سمحتي بغيت اعرف كل التفاصيل

----------


## اريام2

^>^ ,,,,,,,,,

----------


## إحساااس

انتظر التفاصيل

----------


## Dior_GirL

الغالية ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص؟؟

----------


## اريام2

شو ام ماريه اتغيرتي من تاجره الي نجمه

----------


## بنوته AD

اختي ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## roo7roo7i

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## بنوته حنونه

*ممكن التفاصيل*

----------


## daloo3a

هلا الغاليه

ممكن لوسمحتي التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## بدور 2000

ممكن الغالية التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## اريام2

شيكن الخاص

----------


## Lady Oscar

بغيت التفاصيل عزيزتي

----------


## احساس طير

فديتج ممكن التفاصيل؟

----------


## ونة خفوق

ممكن التفاصيل يالغلا

----------


## احلى من العسل

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص
لو سمحتي

----------


## بنوتهVIP

ممكن التفاصيل الغاليه

----------


## Dianira

موضوعج شد انتباهي .... ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام العنود

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## اريام2

شيكي الخاص

----------


## حلوة واتغلى

ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص...

----------


## غروور انثى

ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## عباة مشقوقة

هلا اختي 


لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## [email protected] [email protected]

ممكن التفاصيل عالخااص حبووبه لاني مافهمت عدل

----------


## bint_al3inawi

بالتوفيق

----------


## ×العنود×

مرحبا الغلا ^_^

ممكن التفاصل  :Smile:  يزاج الله خير

----------


## amohamed

ممكن التفاصيل لو سمحت

----------


## ذويقة

ممكن التفاصيل يالغلا

----------


## دلوعة اهلها

> انا بصراحه حبيت افيد كل وحده ملت اليلسه بالبيت بدون تفكير او شغله تسليها وتدخل لها مبلغ شهري 
> انا حاليا تاجره بالمنتدى والحمد لله التجاره ماخذه نص وقتي مابين تجميع طلبيات وتوزيعها فقلت الي حابه تبدى وادخل لها بدون راس مال تراسلني مواضيعي بتوقيعي 
> المطلوب:
> وحده امينه +شاطره وعندها معارف+مثابره 
> وصدقوني اذا سعيتي بتشوفين ان اقل دخل لج باذن الله بالشهر 4000_5000درهم الي حابه تبدى وياي فالها طيب تراسلني عالخاص 
> والله يوفقج الجميع


ممكن اعرف كيف لأن انا اريد ابتدي الغالية فهميني  :Rad:

----------


## غروب11

ممكن الغاليه التفاصيل

----------


## ][ro7 al7b][

:Rasool1:  بالتوفيق... :Sha2:

----------


## for ever

ممكن اتخبريني بالتفاصيل حبيبتي

----------


## ام بشائر

> انا بصراحه حبيت افيد كل وحده ملت اليلسه بالبيت بدون تفكير او شغله تسليها وتدخل لها مبلغ شهري 
> انا حاليا تاجره بالمنتدى والحمد لله التجاره ماخذه نص وقتي مابين تجميع طلبيات وتوزيعها فقلت الي حابه تبدى وادخل لها بدون راس مال تراسلني مواضيعي بتوقيعي 
> المطلوب:
> وحده امينه +شاطره وعندها معارف+مثابره 
> وصدقوني اذا سعيتي بتشوفين ان اقل دخل لج باذن الله بالشهر 4000_5000درهم الي حابه تبدى وياي فالها طيب تراسلني عالخاص 
> والله يوفقج الجميع


اختي ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص00000000000000

----------


## ديرة

ممكن التفاصيل الغاليه

----------


## جلفار

هلا الغاليه


ممكن التفاصل

----------


## عروس المستقبل

ممكن التفاصيل الغاليه

----------


## SQL

*ممكن التفاصيل اختي*

----------


## uaemooon

حبيبتي ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص

----------


## السنيوره..

التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## احب اتسوق

مرحبا الغاليه ممكن تطرشين لي التفاصيل علي الخاص

----------


## :"دفى الليل":

حبيبتي ممكن التفاصيل على الخاااااااااااااااااااااااص انتظرج

----------


## الرحاله

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص فديتج

----------


## الرحاله

هيه والله مليت من يلست البيت
يزاج الله خير

----------


## CHOCO

ابا التفاصيل

----------


## brave heart

الغاليه ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## الغدير العذب

.....................بالتوفيق الغاليه.......................

----------


## أمـ راشــد

التفاصيل الغاليه لو سمحتي

----------


## om-salem

بغيت التفاصيل الغاليه

----------


## mousy

التفاصيل الغاليه لو سمحتي

----------


## ـم شهد

ممكن التفاصيل الشيخه

----------


## عاشقة نوني

ممكن عالخاص الغاليه ...

----------


## "شموخ"

هلا اختي 


لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## xmozax

ممكن تفاصيل على خاص

----------


## m.s

ممكن التفاصيل اختي

----------


## ام شهد 2007

بغيت التفاصيل فديتج

----------


## NELEYAN

انا شاطرة و امينة لكن ما عندي معارف  :Smile:

----------


## ba7rainia

هلا والله اختي ...
تسلمين على الموضوع بس ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص لاني بصراحه مليت من يلسه البيت..

----------


## أم رؤية

لو سمحتي ممكن التفاصيل ومشكورة

----------


## Alia1

لو سمحتي ممكن التفاصيل ومشكورة

----------


## ام عمر1

ممكن التفاصيل لو سمحتي..

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

مرحبا الغالية....الله يخليج طرشيلي التفاصيل عالخاص

----------


## بشايرالخير

ممكن اطرشين التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## أم حنان

مرحبا الغالية....الله يخليج طرشيلي التفاصيل عالخاص

----------


## ربة بيت

الله يعطيج العافية ويرزقج اللي في بالج وينور دربج
انا محتاجه هذه الشغلة بس بغيت اعرف اكثر فممكن التفاصيل.




(اللهم لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين)

----------


## شوق الاماراات

> ممكن اطرشين التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## #إماراتية#

ممكن النفاااصيل....

----------


## عذاري44

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## منشغل بالها دوم

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## القوية

ممكن اعرف التفاصيل ع الخاص
و مشكورة

----------


## الرحاله

الغلا مارديتي ع

----------


## الناصحة

أتمنى انش توفريلي التفاصيل واتواصل معاش لأني بعد عندي بزنز خاص وهو تجارة النقابات القطرية وعبي الراس السعودية واللي حابة تشتري تتواصل معاي على ايميلي الخاص
[email protected]

----------


## um naamah

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## سنفونية

ع الخاص بليييز

----------


## كلباوية دلوعة

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## shamsa8

الله يوفقج ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## ميروووه

بغيت التفاصيل من فضلج ؟ لا هنتي ... 



ميروووه

----------


## +[فديتني]+

*ابا التفاصيلـــ*

----------


## دمعـــة زايــد

لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## ريـــــــم

*مراااااحب ..

بغيت التفاضيل ع الخاص لو تكرمتي ،،*

----------


## myare

> انا بصراحه حبيت افيد كل وحده ملت اليلسه بالبيت بدون تفكير او شغله تسليها وتدخل لها مبلغ شهري 
> انا حاليا تاجره بالمنتدى والحمد لله التجاره ماخذه نص وقتي مابين تجميع طلبيات وتوزيعها فقلت الي حابه تبدى وادخل لها بدون راس مال تراسلني مواضيعي بتوقيعي 
> المطلوب:
> وحده امينه +شاطره وعندها معارف+مثابره 
> وصدقوني اذا سعيتي بتشوفين ان اقل دخل لج باذن الله بالشهر 4000_5000درهم الي حابه تبدى وياي فالها طيب تراسلني عالخاص 
> والله يوفقج الجميع


كييييف اناحابه اعرف

----------


## um_omar

ممكن التفاصيل اذا الوقت مااااااااااراح علي

----------


## عيناويه عسل

ابغي التفاصيل حبوبه

----------


## لأجل عينه

مازال العرض ساري

ولا ؟

انتظر الرد

----------


## الفـ روح ــقيد

ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## الإمـارات

لو سمحتي ممكن تبعثين التفاصيل ع الخاص...

----------


## هيااام

ممكن التفاصيل يا غالية

----------


## ريماس

هلا الغاليه


ممكن التفاصل

----------


## الوزيرة

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## samirasali

ممكن التفاصيل يالغالية ..

----------


## أم عزوزي$

ياريت لو تعطيني معلومات أدق شوي لو سمحتي

----------


## ليلي دموع

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## ام لولوتي

ممكن التفاصيل اختي

----------


## ام_الريم

*اختيه ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص ؟؟*

----------


## أم اليازيه

هلا اختي 


لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## ريح المسك

ممكن التفاصيل يالغلا

----------


## أم_سعيد

ممكن اعرف التفاصيل

----------


## بدويه سيلانيه

ممكن التفاصيل اختي

----------


## صدوفه

التفاصيل على الخاص يا الغاليه

----------


## ليلي دموع

ممكن التفاصيل اختي

----------


## أوركيد

اريد اعرف التفاصيل

----------


## أوركيد

ومشكوره

----------


## الساهيه

التفاصيل أختي لو سمحتي

----------


## @ النحلة @

> انا بصراحه حبيت افيد كل وحده ملت اليلسه بالبيت بدون تفكير او شغله تسليها وتدخل لها مبلغ شهري 
> انا حاليا تاجره بالمنتدى والحمد لله التجاره ماخذه نص وقتي مابين تجميع طلبيات وتوزيعها فقلت الي حابه تبدى وادخل لها بدون راس مال تراسلني مواضيعي بتوقيعي 
> المطلوب:
> وحده امينه +شاطره وعندها معارف+مثابره 
> وصدقوني اذا سعيتي بتشوفين ان اقل دخل لج باذن الله بالشهر 4000_5000درهم الي حابه تبدى وياي فالها طيب تراسلني عالخاص 
> والله يوفقج الجميع


هلا ياالغالية


لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

الله يوفقج

----------


## التفاحه

هلا الغاليه


ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## الاورغانزا

ممكن التفاصيل الغاليه

----------


## frashah

me too 
e mail me the details

----------


## سارة

مرحبا لغاليه 
شوه التفاصيل لو سمحتي ؟

----------


## أم رؤية

بالتوفيق

----------


## اليامي مريامي

ممكن التفاصيل اختي

----------


## ₪≈ نيوفه ≈₪

اختي ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص00000000000000

----------


## menoo

لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## نشميه

ابغي التفاصيل اكثر حبيبتي

----------


## مـبدعة طموحة

مي تو الغاليه

----------


## انت غـلاي

ممكن التفاصيل الغاليه

----------


## الأرستقراطيه

الله يوفق الجميع ان شا الله

ممكن اختى اطرشيلى تفاصيل الوظيفه ع لخاص وتسلمين

----------


## غرشه عسل

اختي ممكن تطرشين التفاصيل ع الخاص
ببقيت ابدا وياكم

----------


## ولـــــه

سلام الله يعطيك العافيه ممكن التفاصيل انا من السعوديه عادي

----------


## دلوعه_امي

.....الغاليه ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص.....

----------


## دبدوبة_راك



----------


## أم حمد و ع

أختي ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص

----------


## xmozax

مممكن التفاصيل على خاص

----------


## أم رؤية

للوسمحتي ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## شمعة فواصل

ممكن التفاصيل..؟؟

----------


## uae_همسات

مرحبا الغاليه ..
ممكن تفاصيل ع الخاص ..شكرا

----------


## ريم_البوادي

هلا اختي 


لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

تراني ما عندي شغله ومتملله

----------


## *أم حمداني

اريد اعرف انا بعد التفاصيل يمكن اساعدكم
بالتوفيق

----------


## @ النحلة @

هلا الغالية 


لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## shamma

ممكن ع الخاص ؟

----------


## she5a__763

بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## روق

وانا بعد عالخاص ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## لولو الدلــوعه

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## 3yo0on_ad

موفقااااااااات ..

----------


## نهر المحبه

ممكن التفاصيل بالخاص

----------


## ام رهوفه

ممكن اختي التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## Cute Girl9

ممكن اختي التفاصيل عالخاص

----------


## أم برهووم

مرحبا...ممكن أشوف التفاصيل؟؟

----------


## ام ميروه

هلا اختي ,, ممكن التفاصيل يزاج الله خير

----------


## تم تم

اختي ممكن التفاصيل

والله يرزقج في تجارتج

----------


## اريام2

خواتي سمحلي ولا 20 رساله اتيني عالخاص واطرش لوحده وحده التفاصيل وغير الي بالعام بس للاسف ماشي جديه من الكل والسموحه منكن افضل اغلاق الموضوع 

 :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## *أم حمداني

حبيبتي ما وصلني شيء ع الخاص
ممكن تطرشين مرة ثانية
ومشكوووووره

----------


## استغفر ربك

ربي يوفقكم

----------


## الغلا مريم

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص يا الغالية؟؟؟؟

----------


## naaas

هلا اختي 


لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## Brown Leafs

> اختي ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص00000000000000

----------


## habat

الشيخه بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## روزيس

هلا اختي لو ما فيها كلفه بغيت التفاصيل عل الخاص ربي يحفظج

----------


## Silent pain

الغالية ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## زيتونة

ممكن الغالية التفاصيل علي الخاص وشكرا

----------


## غرشه عسل

الغلا التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## مسك دبي

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## الفردوس

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## ملوووكة

ممكن التفاصيل بالخاص

----------


## hams_alro7

الغاليه ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## ترف

بالتوفيق خواتي

----------


## ام حمده

اختي ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## shamsa1

ممكن تفاصيل والله يسهل

----------


## غلاةالروح

الغالية ممكن التفاصيل انا محتاجة الشغل من هالنوع

----------


## **فوفو**

ممكن التفاصيل؟

----------


## ريا

ممكن التفاصيل اختي

----------


## ام امووره

ممكن التفاصيل يا الغلا

----------


## شيخة الغنج

ممكن التفااصيل الغاليه

----------


## سكون الروح

ممكن التافصيل؟

----------


## umrashoudi

pls can i have the details 7abobah

----------


## folla_83

هلا اختي 


لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص....حابة ابدأ معاج

----------


## albdwyah

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## rose_rr

انا بعد ممكن التفاصيل؟؟

----------


## jody abot

فديتج ممكن اطرشين لي التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## روعة الأحس

الغاليه ممكن التفااصيل على الخااص

----------


## نوره_بوظبي

وانا بعد

----------


## نوره_بوظبي

وانا بعد
..........

----------


## miss_farra

التفاااااااااااااااااااااااصيل........... على الخاااص

----------


## nwa

التفاصيل عزيزتي

----------


## الفنودية

وانا بعد ابا التفاصيل

----------


## ريح المسك

هلا الشيخة 
االتفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## simamih

ممكن التفاصيل لو سمحتي

----------


## ومضة حور

أنا أبغي أرسلي التفاصيل

----------


## baskootah

لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## الـكلبانية

اااختي ممكن التفاصيل والسموحه منج0000000000000000

----------


## أم حمدان8

ممكن التفاصيل اختي

وتسلميين

----------


## طفولي

هلا اختي بغيت التفاصيل عالخاص وجزاج الله الف خير

----------


## عقلي كبير

ممكن التفاصيل يالغالية ..

----------


## مس UAE

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## عيون دبي

*الغاليه بغيت التفاصيل ع الخاص*

----------


## أم سيفوه

بغينا التفاصيل يالغلا

----------


## أم حصيصة

لو سمحتي التفاصيل

----------


## ام بشائر

> انا بصراحه حبيت افيد كل وحده ملت اليلسه بالبيت بدون تفكير او شغله تسليها وتدخل لها مبلغ شهري 
> انا حاليا تاجره بالمنتدى والحمد لله التجاره ماخذه نص وقتي مابين تجميع طلبيات وتوزيعها فقلت الي حابه تبدى وادخل لها بدون راس مال تراسلني مواضيعي بتوقيعي 
> المطلوب:
> وحده امينه +شاطره وعندها معارف+مثابره 
> وصدقوني اذا سعيتي بتشوفين ان اقل دخل لج باذن الله بالشهر 4000_5000درهم الي حابه تبدى وياي فالها طيب تراسلني عالخاص 
> والله يوفقج الجميع


 :Salam Allah: 
اختي ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## الفـ روح ــقيد

ممكن الغالية التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## الامارات حبي للابد

مرحباا الغالية

ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص؟؟..

----------


## مزونه الحلوه

مرحباا الغالية

ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص؟؟..

----------


## عفاري80

انا في بوظبي شو اسوي طفرت من اليلسه في البيت ونبا دخل شريف ليش لا

----------


## بدويه عيوز

الغاليه ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## om adm

السلام عليكم
اختى اناحابه اشغل وقتى واساعد زوجى ياريت التفاصيل

----------


## السـولعيه

اختي ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## مرحبا

ممكن اتوضحين اكثرا
والبضاعة عبارة عن شو

----------


## reem31

لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## درر البحر

اختي ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## Dubai 1

الغاليه بغيت التفاصيل ,, إ_إ

----------


## AnOoOnA

ممكن ع الخااااص ان شاء الله خيير

----------


## moon uae

الغاليه ممكن التفااصيل على الخااص

----------


## بنوته99

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## Gucci

هلا اختي ممكن نتواصل ,,

----------


## alia1986

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## Candle

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## [email protected]

هلا اختي 


لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## تراث الاميرة

اختي ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص00000000000000

----------


## (أم سرور)

التفاصيل على الخاص اختي

----------


## نووري

ممكن التفاصيل انا من بوظبي الشهامه

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

ممكن فديتج التفاصيل

----------


## الراكيه

ممكن التفااصيل ^^

----------


## @عليا@

انا بعد ابا التفاصيل على الخاص لو سمحتي

----------


## دموع الصمت

يالغاليه ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص

----------


## الاماراتيه

الغاليه ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص هذا لو كان مازال الموضوع مطروح للاستفاده

----------


## أمووونه

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص اختي

----------


## بحور

*ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص يالغالية*

----------


## M.E

انا بعد فخاطري اعرف التفاصيل

يمكن ادش وياج ان شاء الله

----------


## احلى من العقد

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## اريام2

خواتي سمحلي بغلق الموضوع

----------


## سراااا

اختي ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص

----------


## Dubai 1

الغاليه بغيت التفاصيل ...

----------


## احساس غزال

هلا اختي 


لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## TaMY

ممكن تفاصيل اكثر

----------


## محد شرااتي

ممكن التفاصيل الغالية...

----------


## مرت علاوي

:Rad: 
اختي لو سمحتي ممكن التفاصيل عالخاص

----------


## غلات الروح

ممكن التفاصيل يالغلا ....

----------


## wed

ممكن التفاصيل الغالية...

----------


## Maryam98

الغالية ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## ISI

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## الأمل85

:Salam Allah: 
ممكن التفاصيل علي الخاص

----------


## Brown Leafs

> ممكن التفاصيل يالغلا

----------


## لحظات عابرة

هلا اختي 


لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## شواقة

ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص انا بعد موظفة بس مافي مانع

----------


## درر البحر

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## بسمه سحاب

انا بعد حااابه اعرف التفاصيل ....

----------


## حنين1212

اختي ممكن 
التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## dam3

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## munamoor

أختيه ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص 

أنا حابة اشترك وياي

----------


## shoq

بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## كيفي حلوه

ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## أم شهوده

فديتج ممكن أعرف التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## ريــــم

ممكن تفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## مها_ريم

لو سمحتي بغيت التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

التفاصيل الغاليهـ ع الخاص

----------


## هند قطر

فديتج ودي اكون مندوبه بس انا من خارج الامارات ...؟؟ ممكن التفاصيل

----------

